# اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ( الجزء الثاني )



## شفق الصباح (6 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ... *



*نقلل من حدوثها ... ونمنع تكرارها ( الجزء الثاني )*​



*4 . إجراءات تصليح أعطال الطائرات *


*يجب ان يبدا تصليح أي عطل بالخطوات التالية : *


*أ . فهم ظاهرة العطل مباشرة من الطيار لحظة نزوله من المقصورة وتدوين ملاحظاته في سجل الطيران *
*ب . بعد تحديد المنظومة العاطلة الرجوع الى المصدر ( **maintenance manual** ) **او ما يسمى كتاب الصيانة** وبهذا الخصوص نذكر ان لكل تخصص مجموعة كتب هي : *


*اولا . كتب صيانة وتصليح *
*ثانيا . كتب استخدام *
*ثالثا . كتب (** آلبومات ) ال**خرائط الكهربائية والتصميم*
*وكل منها يحمل ارقام تميزه عن الكتاب الاخر ضمن المجموعة الواحدة ونسبة الى التخصصات الاخرى وبناءا على ذلك سيجد أي مهندس او فني عشرات ارقام من الكتب عليه ان يعرف ارقام الكتب التي تعود لتخصصه ( ويدونها لديه في دفتر الجيب الشخصي ) ومحتوى كل منها من المنظومات لان ذلك يساعده كثيرا في اختصار الوقت في البحث عن المعلومات الخاصة بها لدراستها(معلومات الصيانة والتصليح **والاستخدام ) . *
*ج . بعد تحديد رقم الكتاب ( ونوعه ومحتواه ) الذي يحتوي على المنظومة العاطلة الذهاب الى مكتبة خط الطيران او مكتبة الصيانة واستلامه منها . *


*د . بعد استلام المرجع نقوم بما يلي : *


*اولا . مراجعة قائمة الـ ( **Trouble shutting** ) لعلنا نجد عطل مشابه ونستفيد من كيفية معالجته*
*ثانيا . مراجعة قائمة الاعطال التي تم تسجيلها من قبلنا في دفتر الجيب الشخصي ( اثناء عملنا اليومي في خط الطيران او في الصيانة ) لعل العطل قد مر علينا لنلاحظ ما هي الاجراءات التي اجريناها لمعالجته *
*ثالثا . اذا كان العطل جديد ولم يسجل مثيلا له في الفقرتين ( اولا , وثانيا اعلاه ) يجب علينا : *
*ــــ دراسة المنظومة لمعرفة مكوناتها *
*ــــ فهم الغرض الذي يؤديه كل جزء *
*ـــ معرفة مواقع اجزاء المنظومة في الطائرة *
*ــــ دراسة مبدا عمل المنظومة ككل بجميع اجزاءها أي معرفة تسلسل نقل الاشارات بين اجزاء المنظومة وعلاقتها مع المنظومات الاخرى ونتبع ذلك مستعينين بالمخططات الكهربائية **(**Electric Diagram**) **اوالمخططات الصندوقية ( **Block Diagram** ) او مخططات الـ ( **Feeder Diagram** ) للمنظومة واجزاءها .*
*ـــ اذا كان العطل في التسليك الكهربائي يجب تسجيل كافة** ارقام نقاط الربط ( **Connection Box**) او ما يسمى بـ ( **Distrbution Board** ) **التي تمر بها الاسلاك مع ارقام الاسلاك وعلاماتها وتسجيل ارقام الاضلاع وارقام الاغطية ( **Covers** ) التي عندها سنفحص صلاحية التوصيلات الكهربائية. *
*ملاحظة : *
*جميع الاجزاء المدرجة ادناه تحمل ارقام وعلامات مميزة :*


*ـــ اسلاك الطائرات ابتداءا من الكابينة وانتهاءا بابعد نقطة عنها في هيكل الطائرة .*
*ـــ جميع صناديق التوزيع .*
*ـــ جميع الاجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية والالكترونية والميكانيكية والمواسير المطاطية والمعدنية .... الخ *
*ـــ هيكل الطائرة مقسم الى اضلاع كل منها يحمل رقم للمساعدة في الدلالة على مواقع الاجهزة والمعدات وصناديق التوزيع ومرور الاسلاك والمواسير واذرع نقل الحركة وكل ما موجود على متن الطائرة صغيرا وكبيرا .*
*الشكل ادناه يوضح هذا التقسيم لهيكل الطائرة : *​

*




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1260x727 والحجم 476 كيلوبايت .



*​


*ملاحظة : *
*المسافة بين كل ضلع والضلع الاخر هي ( 50 ) سم تبدأ من الحافة الامامية للطائرة وتنتهي عند اخر نقطة من الحافة الخلفية لهيكل الطائرة . *​

*الشكل ( 1 ) توزيع هيكل الطائرة الى اضلاع*​


*إضافة الى تقسيم الطائرة الى أضلاع فأن هيكل الطائرة يتم تقسيمه الى مناطق مرقمة يتم تثبيتها على سطح الطائرة والخرائط التصميمية لهياكل الطائرات وكما يلي :*​

*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1145x1320 والحجم 496 كيلوبايت .



*


*الشكل ( 2 ) تقسيم هيكل الطائرة الى مناطق لتسهيل الوصول للاجهزة** والمعدات ومعالجة الاعطال والصيانة*​

*ملاحظة : **توزيع وتقسيم المناطق والاضلاع في هياكل الطائرات يختلف من طائرة لاخرى .*


*ـــ**وبناءا على ذلك فان سطح الطائر**ة**العلوي والجانبي والسفلي** مليء بالاغطية والتجاويف الصغيرة والكبيرة كل منها يحمل ارقام وتحت كل منها شيء معين يعود لهذه المنظومة او تلك الغرض منها تسهيل عمليات الوصول الى اجزاء المنظومات لاغراض الفحص والصيانة .*
*ومثالا على ذلك المخطط ادناه يوضح توزيع خزانات الوقود والمرسلات التي يحتويها كل خزان والاغطية الدالة على اماكنها كما تبدو للواقف على السطح العلوي للجناح الايسر لاحدى الطائرات :*​

*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 924x648 والحجم 241 كيلوبايت .



*



*الشكل ( 3 )*




*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 676x764 والحجم 236 كيلوبايت .



*



*الشكل ( 4 ) *



*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 780x643 والحجم 241 كيلوبايت .



*


*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 779x473 والحجم 164 كيلوبايت .



*​

*نلاحظ من الجدول اعلاه ما يلي :*


*اولا . اختلاف طراز المرسلات رغم تشابه الغرض الذي تؤديه نفس المرسلة فمثلا توجد ( 11 ) نوع من مرسلات ( قياس الكمية ) وهذا يعتمد على طول المرسلة بحسب حجم خزان الوقود وموقعها فيه هل هو ( مائل , عمودي , مقلوب ... الخ ) , وهكذا بالنسبة لبقية انواع المرسلات الموضحة في المخطط . *


*ثانيا . لو رجعنا الى الخريطة الكهربائية لمنظومة قياس وصرف الوقود لوجدنا ان لكل مرسلة موقع على الخريطة يحمل رقم محدد وهذا ما اشير له في الجدول تحت حقل ( الرقم على الخريطة ) . *


*ثالثا . كما ان كل مرسلة محدد لها ( في نفس الخريطة ) رقم الغطاء الذي تقع تحته وضلع الطائرة الذي يقع عنده هذا الغطاء او ذاك . *


*رابعا . يلاحظ من المخطط توزيع خزانات الوقود على طول اجنحة الطائرة وان لكل منها فتحة دخول خاصة تحمل رقم محدد على الخريطة ومثبت على غطاء الخزان في سطح الجناح . *


*خامسا . جميع هذه الاغطية والارقام المثبتة عليها يمكن مشاهدتها عند الوقوف على السطح العلوي لاجنحة الطائرة . *


*سادسا . ان انواع ومواقع ورموز وطرازات المرسلات والخزانات تختلف من طائرة الى اخرى . *


*ه . **بعد ان عرفنا كل ذلك من المؤكد سيصبح لدينا تصور عن مجموعة من الاحتمالات عن اسباب العطل وسيكون لكل احتمال اسلوب للازالة ولكننا نبدأ بما يلي :*


*اولا . اسهل الاجراءات من حيث الكلفة وسرعة التنفيذ ثم الاصعب فالاصعب .... ( كأن يكون مناقلة الفيش الكهربائية بين عدادين متجاورين في لوحة العدادات التي امام الطيار ) . *


*ثانيا . مناقلة الاجزاء بين المنظومتين الرئيسية والاحتياطية ( إن كانت هناك منظومتين متشابهتين مركبة على متن الطائرة وهذا يحدث عادة في المنظومات المهمة جدا ) وملاحظة انتقال العطل الى المنظومة الاخرى وهذا يساعدنا كثيرا في تحديد الجزء العاطل . *


*ثالثا . اجراء الكشف الخارجي الظاهري على اجزاء المنظومة فلربما يساعدنا ذلك في العثور على شيء ما ( كوجود اثار شورت كهربائي او وجود ضربات ميكانيكية عل بعض الاجزاء او ارتخاء في التوصيلات الكهربائية ...... الخ من الظواهر ) . *


*رابعا . بعد ذلك نبدأ باستبدال الاجهزة المشكوك بوجود العطل فيها بأخرى صالحة جديدة يتم استلامها من المستودع الفني ( التي تم تحديدها بعد ان تمت دراسة المنظومة وتسلسل انتقال الاشارات بين اجزاءها واستنادا الى ظاهرة العطل وخبرتنا السابقة وحالات تكرار ذات العطل في المنظومة ) . *


*خامسا . اما إذا كان العطل في التسليك الكهربائي فيجب تتبع التوصيلات الكهربائية ابتداءا من الكابينة وانتهاءا بالجهاز او الخط المشكوك فيه وعبر صناديق التوزيع الوسطية والفيش الكهربائية معتمدين على خرائط الـ *
*( **Feeder Diagram **) كدليل لمسارات الاسلاك ونقاط الربط والتوصيل بين اجزاء المنظومة وباستخدام ( جهاز الايفوميتر ) وجهاز ( الميغاميتر ) اذا تطلبت الحاجة له . *​

*



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1169x906 والحجم 132 كيلوبايت .



*​


*نسجل الملاحظات التالية على المخطط اعلاه : *


*اولا . ان هذا النوع من المخططات يستخدم لمعالجة الاعطال التي تحدث في التسليك الكهربائي للمنظومات لانها تعتبر دليلا لمسار الاسلاك الكهربائية بين اجزاء المنظومة وعلاقتها بالمنظومات**الاخرى .*


*ثانيا . علينا المعرفه المسبقة لرقم الخريطة ( وهو الظاهر في اسفلها في المخطط ) واستخراجها من بين عشرات المخططات وبهذا الخصوص اؤؤكد ان على جميع المهندسين والفنيين تسجيل جميع ارقام البومات الخرائط وارقام خرائط المنظومات التي تحتويها .*


*ثالثا . لغرض معرفة كيفية استخدامها يجب معرفة مفتاح الخريطة الذي يتضمن ما يلي : *


*ـــ جميع الرموز والارقام التي تحتويها هذه الخريطة لان كل رقم له معنى ودلالة وهي مكتوبة عادة في قائمة يتم تثبتها في الصفحة الاخيرة من صفحات المخطط ( اذا كان المخطط يتكون من عدة صفحات ) *
*ـــ ملاحظة مواقع اجزاء الخريطة ومطابقتها مع الارقام المثبتة على الطائرة فالرقم ( **18A**) مثلا يدل على أن جميع محتوياته ( في المخطط ) تقع في لوحة العدادات امام الطيار الاول الـ **( **Captain** ) إما في اللوحة مباشرة او في الجزء الخلفي منها ولو ذهبنا الى كابينة الطائرة لوجدنا نفس الرقم **( **18A**) مكتوب عليها ( إما في الواجهة الامامية للوحة او في ظهرها ) . *
*ـــ التركيز على ارقام الاسلاك كحزمة ( تظم عدد من الاسلاك ) وكاسلاك مفردة حيث ان كل منها يحمل ارقام تميزه عن الاخر وهي مثبتة على طول مسار وامتداد السلك بمعدل كل نصف متر بين علامة واخرى *
*ـــ التركيز على موقع كل جزء نسبة الى اضلاع الطائرة ( لاحظ ان هذه المنظومة مثلا جميع اجزائها تقع بين الضلع الرابع والضلع الحادي عشر ) *


*5** . اجراءات تقليل حدوث** الاعطال** ومنع تكرارها **:*


*أ . دراسة اسباب حدوث العطل وملابساته ووضع المعالجات لكل سبب *
*ب . حصر الاعطال لكل منظومة لمعرفة وتشخيص حالات التكرار وتحليل اسبابه واستنباط الدروس ثم اتخاذ الاجراءات الفنية اللازمة لمنع التكرار . *
*ج . في حالات التكرار للاعطال الخطيرة يجب ايقاف طيران الطائرة او الطائرات ذات الطراز الواحد ولحين الوقوف على الاسباب الحقيقية لتكرار عطل ما . *
*د . عدم ترك الطائرة متوقفة عن الطيران لفترة تزيد عن شهر بدون طيران اوتشغيل لجميع منظوماتها *
*ه . عدم اهمال أي عطل صغيرا كان ام كبيرا لمنع تراكم الاعطال*
*و . عدم سحب أي جهاز من اي طائرة عاطلة او متوقفة عن الطيران لفترات طويلة لمنع زيادة اعطالها فوق ما موجود فيها من اعطال اصلا . *
*ز . عدم تجاوز محدوديات الاستخدام الفني للطائرات من قبل الطيارين او المهندسين ( الفنيين ) . *
*ح . عدم تجاوز فترات استحقاق الصيانة الدورية للطائرات مهما كانت الاسباب . *
*ط . رفع مستوى تدريب الطيارين والمهندسين والفنيين . *
*ي . الدقة والحذر والانتباه الشديد والتأني وعدم الاستعجال مع مراعاة تحوطات الامان العامة والخاصة بكل تخصص اثناء العمل على الطائرات .*
*ك **. **عدم لمس اي مفتاح سويج (** swith )** قبل معرفة الواجب الذي يؤديه ويتضاعف هذا التحذير اذا كان ذلك المفتاح لايعود لتخصصك **.*
*ل . حساب الاعمار بدقة متناهية ويمنع تجاوز الفترات المحددة للاستخدام منعا باتا . *
*م . عدم اجراء أي تمديد للاعمار إلا بقرار فني مستند الى اجراءات فنية مصادق على تنفيذها من قبل المراجع الفنية المختصة العليا . *
*م . الاهتمام بتنفيذ** نشرات التحسين**(**Bulletins **)** الصادرة من الشركة المصنعة للطائرات باوقاتها المحددة وبحسب اهميتها والحذر من تأثير عدم تنفيذها على سلامة الطيران . *
*ل . عدم السماح للاشخاص غير المخولين بالعمل على الطائرات . *


*6** . **كيفية معالجة **الاعطال المشتركة مع تخصص اخر**:*


*اولا . العمل يشكل مشترك مع مهندسي التخصص الاخر وعدم القاء المسؤلية عل بعضهم البعض في معالجة العطل بل الجلوس على طاولة واحدة واجراء عملية دراسة وتحليل وعدم ترك بعضهم البعض لغاية الخروج بنتيجة تؤدي الى اصلاح العطل . *
*ثانيا . وضع خطة عمل مشتركة لتنفيذ الاجراءات وتحديد المسؤليات وتوثيق اعمال كل مجموعة . *

:19:بواسطة الأخ المهندس عماد منقول للفائدة العلمية:19:​


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

وينكم شباب يظهر الموضوع ما عجبكم


----------

